# An easy engine for a beginner??



## wareagle (Jul 9, 2007)

I am throwing this out there to get some opinions.  I subscribe to HSM and MW, and am looking at building a first model engine.  My thoughts are between building a Crusader .60 or a Sterling for the first shot.  This is not to say that I am dead set on building either one, though.  The options are open.

Not having any experience with model engines, there is a labrynth of possibilities out there.  This is intended not only for myself, but also for those whom are looking at getting into the model engine hobby themselves.

Let's assume there is a lathe, milling machine, and rotary table available, and focus on an inexpensive, simple, and easily built model that is forgiving to error.  For someone with modest machining skills, what is the best model engine to start out with?  Sterling, steam, IC, 2 stroke, 4 stroke, etc?


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Wareagle

If it is not crusual to work on imperial plans, I have found a French site where you can download a set of plans of an egine thats fairly easy to build, and runs well on a little pressure of air.

The link :
http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm 

And here a photo of my version of the engin


----------



## rake60 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave Goodfellow has plans for few simple steam engines on his site.
http://www.davegoodfellow.com/steam.html
One you'll find there is his _Siamese Twins_
This is my version of it.




It's a fairly easy build.  In fact I made that engine before I any milling
capability in my home shop.   It was all done on a lathe and drill press.
For a first build you'd be more likely to get a runner out of a steam model.


----------

